# 16k AED monthly package with a bank in BUR dubai



## sachin_banker (Aug 3, 2014)

I am an Indian with 6 years experience in banking in India. I m married with no kids. My package in India is 10.5 lacs per annum ( roughly rs65000/ month) in Delhi...please advise if 16k aed would be sufficient for me and my wife..my office would be in bur dubai and I m open to travel by public transport for 30 min..


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Check the sticky threads. And why would anyone covert lacs and INR to AED to see if your salary is comparable?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Well, even though you will get a better package in Dubai than you currently do in India, don't forget that the cost of living is much higher here as well. In the end, you may end up with the same amount at the end of the month with a similar quality of life...


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

IMO you are getting a good offer. Consider the quality of life in Dubai as well. So even if you end up with a similar amount based on the cost of living here, the quality of life may be much better and worth taking the job.


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

sachin_banker said:


> I am an Indian with 6 years experience in banking in India. I m married with no kids. My package in India is 10.5 lacs per annum ( roughly rs65000/ month) in Delhi...please advise if 16k aed would be sufficient for me and my wife..my office would be in bur dubai and I m open to travel by public transport for 30 min..


To be honest 16K is not bad offer at all to enter. Your living expense will not more then 8K so rest is your saving and in addition if your wife will also find job here. So pack your bags and within 2 yrs your Dubai experience will help u find job around 30K....................

Never waste opportunity as LAXMI DEVI roz roz darwazay par dastak nahi detiiii..........


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Abbyy said:


> To be honest 16K is not bad offer at all to enter. Your living expense will not more then 8K so rest is your saving and in addition if your wife will also find job here. So pack your bags and within 2 yrs your Dubai experience will help u find job around 30K.................... Never waste opportunity as LAXMI DEVI roz roz darwazay par dastak nahi detiiii..........


As per forum rules, English only please. Thank you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't know what "Despaired" is on about as almost everyone compares their current wages (wherever they are) to what they would potentially be receiving in Dubai.

16K per month is OK because you have no kids. You and your wife can live in a studio apartment in Bur Dubai and make do. A studio will set you back approximately AED 6K per month. So a modest living is possible. You're a banker, so I'm sure you will be able to manage your funds and save a reasonable amount too.

Once you have children though, you will need at least a 10K jump in salary to be able to afford a comfortable lifestyle and a 1 bedroom apartment. So do keep this in mind when you make your decision.


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> As per forum rules, English only please. Thank you.


Sorry it was in Hindi means ( Money Goddess never knock ur door again again........)

Sorry friends ill be careful next time only hope you will forgive me................


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Abbyy said:


> Sorry it was in Hindi means ( Money Goddess never knock ur door again again........) Sorry friends ill be careful next time only hope you will forgive me................


I knew it was Hindi  - and a nice thought too. It's just that rules are rules and thank you for your apology (and translation).


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't know what "Despaired" is on about as almost everyone compares their current wages (wherever they are) to what they would potentially be receiving in Dubai.
> 
> 16K per month is OK because you have no kids. You and your wife can live in a studio apartment in Bur Dubai and make do. A studio will set you back approximately AED 6K per month. So a modest living is possible. You're a banker, so I'm sure you will be able to manage your funds and save a reasonable amount too.
> 
> Once you have children though, you will need at least a 10K jump in salary to be able to afford a comfortable lifestyle and a 1 bedroom apartment. So do keep this in mind when you make your decision.



"I was on" about the fact that it would have been helpful for him to mention is current salary in India, in either a more common currency ( USD for example) or in AED. Indians apart, it will be difficult to know what amount X lac is in AED. It makes absolutely sense to compare ones wage, but since it was a question asked to people on here, it should be understandable to others as well.


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I knew it was Hindi  - and a nice thought too. It's just that rules are rules and thank you for your apology (and translation).


U r always welcome..................


----------

